# New Australia Documentary Series - Couples and Families Moving to Oz



## heevahamed

We are currently developing a new programme about people moving to Australia. It’ll be six one hour episodes and each programme would follow at least 2 couples/ families in the final build-up before they move, their arrival in Australia and first year of their new lives. 

As emigrating to Oz is something that most of us would love to do but aren’t brave enough to try, we’re looking for six charismatic British families planning a new life down under to inspire the nation.

We’d love to find people who are moving to Australia ideally between now and the next 6 months and might be interested in the potential of having the most exciting year of their lives captured on film. For anyone who loves a family home movie, it’d make an amazing keepsake.
**********

There is absolutely no commitment at this stage, so please do contact for more info.

Thanks,
Heeva Hamed


----------



## Sharonswift

Hi Heeva - I've written a book on relocating to Australia which is a bestseller on Amazon. Don't want to spruik here, but would love to be of help if you need advice from someone who's done it and helps people relocate.
Thanks.


----------

